# المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2007)

*كتب عمر عبدالجواد فى جريدة الجمهوريه *
*بتاريخ8/5/2007*
*اكد الدكتور على جمعه مفتى الجمهورية **امس اصرارة على فتوى البول رغم **مناقشات مجمع البحوث الاسلاميه معه **على مدى جلستين ساخنتين *
*انتهت** باعلان المجمع اعتزار المفتى **وسحب الكتاب المتضمن الفتوى من الاسواق.*
*جدد المفتى مفاجاة الاصرار على الفتوى امام حفل تابين الدكتور محمد حاتم البيلى الاستاذ بجامعه عين شمس وقال ان الرسول بشر لكن جسمه ليس كاجساد البشر وكذلك فضلاتة فهو سوبر مان ان صح التعبير بدليل انه كان يصوم ويواصل الليل بالنهار وكان ينزل عليه الوحى وهو راكب البعير فيكاد البعير يفرفر ولكن جسم الرسول يتحمل فجسم الرسول مختلف.*
*وقال انه لا يطمع فى كرسى..... وان دور الدوله غائب وعلى المصلحين تدارك ذلك... واصفا من يهاجمونه بالغوغائيين :t26::99::99::99::99:*​*الرابط*​ 
http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhuria/today/fpage/detail03.asp
*تحياتى*


----------



## kikor55 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسي بيتر علي الموضوع   انا موافق علي موضوع سوبر مان بما ان علي جمعة احسن مخرج افلام الخيال العلمي في القرن الواحد والعشرين وزغلول النجار كاتب علي جريدة كل قرئها من القمر :yahoo:


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kikor55 قال:


> ميرسي بيتر علي الموضوع انا موافق علي موضوع سوبر مان بما ان علي جمعة احسن مخرج افلام الخيال العلمي في القرن الواحد والعشرين وزغلول النجار كاتب علي جريدة كل قرئها من القمر :yahoo:


*شكرا على مرورك*
* واهلا بيك فى المنتدى*
*ولكن انت قصدك*
* على*
* زغلول الفشار*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## sandy23 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

سلام المسيح
شكرا اخي بيتار على الموضوع
وبصراحة انا صرت حسهن مجانين منن عارفين شو بدن محتارين بعشيتهم
بتمنى المسيح ينور عقولن ويبطلوا هبل
سلام ونعمة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







طبعا يبدو انه سوبرمان حسب ما وصفوه

مش الرسول لديه قوة 4000 رجل بالجماع

فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري - كِتَاب الْغُسْلِ 41 من 668 - باب إِذَا جَامَعَ ثُمَّ عَادَ وَمَنْ دَارَ عَلَى نِسَائِهِ فِي غُسْلٍ وَاحِدٍ

ومن حديث عبد الله بن عمر ورفعه ‏"‏ أعطيت قوة أربعين في البطش والجماع ‏"‏ وعند أحمد والنسائي وصححه الحاكم من حديث زيد بن أرقم رفعه ‏"‏ إن الرجل من أهل الجنة ليعطى قوة مائة في الأكل والشرب والجماع والشهوة ‏"‏ فعلى هذا يكون حساب قوة نبينا أربعة آلاف‏.‏

http://www.al-eman.com/hadeeth/viewchp.asp?BID=12&CID=41&SW


----------



## samer12 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 سلام ونعمة بيتر 
هو سوبر مان ولا بات مان:t33:
شكرا للموضوع


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



sandy23 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> شكرا اخي بيتار على الموضوع
> وبصراحة انا صرت حسهن مجانين منن عارفين شو بدن محتارين بعشيتهم
> بتمنى المسيح ينور عقولن ويبطلوا هبل
> سلام ونعمة


*شكرا*
* sandy23 *
*على المرور*
*الرب قادر ان ينير العقول المظلمه*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*شكرا  يا  THE GALILEAN *
*وتشرفت بمرورك*
*وطبعا*
* ده*
* المفتى *
*وهو ادرى*
* برسوله*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



samer12 قال:


> سلام ونعمة بيتر
> هو سوبر مان ولا بات مان:t33:
> شكرا للموضوع


*ملعوبه *
*تعليق اكثر من رائع *
*على*
*موضوع *
*اروع*
*من حكايات سندباد للاطفال*
*شكر على مرورك يا 12 samer *​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

المفتى يعلن فى بيان رسمى صادر من مكتبه 
تم نشرة فى جريدة المصرى اليوم بتاريخ10/5/2007 
انه لم يتنازل عن الفتوة ( فتوى التبرك ببول الرسول )
علشان الفتاوى كتيره
اليكم الرابط
http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=64133
تحياتى


----------



## fakhry2010 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*سوبر مان هههههههههه تلقيه كان بيتسلق البيوت بازافره الطويله :spor22::spor22:*


----------



## Nemo (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*شوف وصلنا للقمر ودول لسه بيفكروا فى فضلاته ياريت كان حتى يتكلم عن افكاره ، معتقداته، سلوكياته........أى حاجة عليها القيمة يعنى
بس مش مشكلة خلينا نشوف أخرهم ايه*
*ميرسى ع تعبك يا بيتر*


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!*



fakhry2010 قال:


> *سوبر مان هههههههههه تلقيه كان بيتسلق البيوت بازافره الطويله :spor22::spor22:*


صدقنى ده كلام المفتى والرابط موجود 
شكرا على مرورك
تحياتى


----------



## BITAR (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Nemo قال:


> *شوف وصلنا للقمر ودول لسه بيفكروا فى فضلاته ياريت كان حتى يتكلم عن افكاره ، معتقداته، سلوكياته........أى حاجة عليها القيمة يعنى
> بس مش مشكلة خلينا نشوف أخرهم ايه*
> *ميرسى ع تعبك يا بيتر*


مرحب بك اولا 
وشكرا على مرورك ثانيا
من الاخر هما بيشغلوا نفسهم بنفسهم
وفضيله المفتى بدء ببوله وانتهى بعرقه
ثم شبه انه سوبر مان
الا دة مش انجليزى يا مرسى
تحياتى


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*على فكره المفتى *
*ما زال مصمم على رأيه *
*ولم يسحب كتبه من السوق*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

لالالالالالالالالا فعلا ؟؟ بجد ؟؟ الرسول سوبر مان ؟؟؟؟
مش جديد طبعا ماهو كل حاجة فيه تحفة وفتوى جديدة وفريدة من نوعها 
اكيد ياجماعة لازم يكون سوبر مان 
ولسة 
الصبر حلو .. بكرة هانسمع انه بقي الرجل المستحيل


----------



## BITAR (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



bnt elra3y قال:


> لالالالالالالالالا فعلا ؟؟ بجد ؟؟ الرسول سوبر مان ؟؟؟؟
> مش جديد طبعا ماهو كل حاجة فيه تحفة وفتوى جديدة وفريدة من نوعها
> اكيد ياجماعة لازم يكون سوبر مان
> ولسة
> الصبر حلو .. بكرة هانسمع انه بقي الرجل المستحيل


*شكرا على مرورك*
*فعلا ياما فى الجراب يا محمد قصدى (يا حاوى) *​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## بيشوى مجدى حلمى (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

طبعا يبدو انه سوبرمان حسب ما وصفوه


----------



## fakhry2010 (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

* سوبر مان دا مخلاش حاجه معملهاش هوه فى حد كان يقدر يقوله لا دا رسولهم ياعم سوبر مان فضلاته والقرف دا الى كانو بيشربو كانو يتبركو بيه ويشربو دمه وعرقه يععععععععع هوه مخلاش حاجه مقرفه لاى معاملها  ::t33:*


----------



## BITAR (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



بيشوى مجدى حلمى قال:


> طبعا يبدو انه سوبرمان حسب ما وصفوه


*فعلا كل الشواهد تتدل على انه*
*سوبر مان *
*والدليل قولو لو *
*على راى*
*مسرحيه شاهد ما شافش حاجه*
*شكرا على مرورك يا بيشوى مجدى حلمى*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



fakhry2010 قال:


> * سوبر مان دا مخلاش حاجه معملهاش هوه فى حد كان يقدر يقوله لا دا رسولهم ياعم سوبر مان فضلاته والقرف دا الى كانو بيشربو كانو يتبركو بيه ويشربو دمه وعرقه يععععععععع هوه مخلاش حاجه مقرفه لاى معاملها ::t33:*


*
سوبر سوبر صحيح
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على مرورك يا fakhry2010​تحياتى​​*


----------



## timon20080 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> المفتى يعلن فى بيان رسمى صادر من مكتبه
> تم نشرة فى جريدة المصرى اليوم بتاريخ10/5/2007
> انه لم يتنازل عن الفتوة ( فتوى التبرك ببول الرسول )
> علشان الفتاوى كتيره
> اليكم الرابط




*يا عم متقلبش بطننا بلقرف دة*



> سلام ونعمة بيتر
> هو سوبر مان ولا بات مان
> شكرا للموضوع



عيب متقولش كدة دة سوبرمان و بات مان مخلوطين في بعض :yahoo:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 هاهاهاها


----------



## magednady (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

اكيد سوبر مان بدليل زوجات الرسول محدش عارف عددهم


----------



## BITAR (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



magednady قال:


> اكيد سوبر مان بدليل زوجات الرسول محدش عارف عددهم


*هذه حكمه الهيه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك يا magednady*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## assyrian girl (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hahahaha i thought he is batman :t33: lol


----------



## BITAR (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*شكرا على مرورك يا assyrian girl*​


----------



## veronika (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

لا يا جماعة ماتقولوش انه بات  مان
كدة بات مان لو عرف هيزعل اوي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي


----------



## BITAR (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*بات مان ولا سوبر مان  *
*بالله عليك*
* دى*
* تصرفات ........ يا مان*
*شكرا على مرورك يا veronika*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ههههههه
يا عمي لا باتمان ولا سوبرمان
هو سبايدر مان LoOoOoOoOoLss*​


----------



## nonaa (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ربنا ينور قلوب الجميع
ويرحمنا


----------



## magednady (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هو فعلا سوبر مان    الشيوخ مش عرفين عدد زوجات الرسول  اكيد يكون سوبر مان


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



magednady قال:


> هو فعلا سوبر مان الشيوخ مش عرفين عدد زوجات الرسول اكيد يكون سوبر مان


*المهم فى الموضوع انهم *
*ب**يقولوا ان زواجه *
*الكثييييييييييييييييييير*
* حكمه الهيه*
*شكرا على مرورك يا magednady*​


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



jesus=love قال:


> *ههههههه*
> 
> *يا عمي لا باتمان ولا سوبرمان*
> 
> *هو سبايدر مان LoOoOoOoOoLss*​


*على فكره شكله كان باد مان*

*شكرا على مرورك يا jesus=love*​


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



nonaa قال:


> ربنا ينور قلوب الجميع
> ويرحمنا


*ندعوا لهم ان الله ينير عقولهم وقلوبهم*
*شكرا يا nanaa*
*على المرور*​


----------



## magednady (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

فعلا هو سوبر مان بدليل الحرب العملها وقتل الشعب واغتصاب  مينفعش غير ان يكون سوبر مان


----------



## BITAR (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



magednady قال:


> فعلا هو سوبر مان بدليل الحرب العملها وقتل الشعب واغتصاب مينفعش غير ان يكون سوبر مان


*يعنى انت تؤيد المفتى*
* فى*
* رأيه*
*ماشى خليه*
* سوبر*
* ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*​


----------



## magednady (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

يعنى لما يكون سوبر مان احسن  والا لما يكون رسول  ونزل القران والشعب يعبدو انهى احسن  خلو سوبر مان وريحو دمغكو    :act23:هو فعلا سوبر مان


----------



## BITAR (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*سوبر*
* سوبر *
*مش مهم*
* نوع السوبر*
* ايه*
* سجائر*
* او*
* بنزين *
*المهم*
* سوبر *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## لورانس (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



sandy23 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> شكرا اخي بيتار على الموضوع
> وبصراحة انا صرت حسهن مجانين منن عارفين شو بدن محتارين بعشيتهم
> بتمنى المسيح ينور عقولن ويبطلوا هبل
> سلام ونعمة



والله عيب تكلم وتقول مجانين 
تأكدت من صحة هذا الكلام صحيح 
 إن كنت تجهل عن الدين فلا داعي بأن ترد وفر جهدك فلتكن أرقى


----------



## لورانس (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> المفتى يعلن فى بيان رسمى صادر من مكتبه
> تم نشرة فى جريدة المصرى اليوم بتاريخ10/5/2007
> انه لم يتنازل عن الفتوة ( فتوى التبرك ببول الرسول )
> علشان الفتاوى كتيره
> ...



(( ونفي جمعة ما نسب إليه من القول بأن الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم «سوبر مان»، مؤكداً أن هذا الكلام محض افتراء وكذب، وقال: تكلمت في حديثي عن المكانة العليا للرسول عند ربه، من جهة أن الله تعالي أعطاه من الخصائص والمزايا ما لم يعطه لأحد غيره، فكان بذلك أفضل الخلق علي الإطلاق.))

هذا الكلام مأخوذ من الرابط المعروض في ردك ليش عاملين حكاية وعم بتناقشوا الموضوع بكل كراهية للدين الاسلامي ..


----------



## BITAR (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*نحن لا نكره المحمديين*
* بل نشفق عليهم حتى*
* يعرفوا النور من الظلام*​*تحياتى*​*بالمناسبه*
* المفتى لا زال مصمم على رأيه*
*بأن *
*الرسول سوبر مان*
*الكلام المكتوب *
*منقول من صحف محمديه*
* يحررها محمديون*​


----------



## لورانس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> *نحن لا نكره المحمديين*
> * بل نشفق عليهم حتى*
> * يعرفوا النور من الظلام*​*تحياتى*​*بالمناسبه*
> * المفتى لا زال مصمم على رأيه*
> ...



لن ارد عليك .. 
اريد التحدث بالعقل وليس بالقلب والتحزب 
والنفي موجود في الرابط نفسه شوف بنفسك بعدها رد


----------



## BITAR (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



لورانس قال:


> لن ارد عليك ..
> اريد التحدث بالعقل وليس بالقلب والتحزب
> والنفي موجود في الرابط نفسه شوف بنفسك بعدها رد


*لست محتاج الى*
* ردك او مشاركتك *
*فى مشاركاتى*
*واين *
*عقل*
* المحمديين*
* فى التبرك*
* ببوله*
* وعرقه*
* وحتى فضلاته*
*طبعا الخاصه بنبى المحمديين*
* وسيبك*
* من ارضاع الكبير*
*برجاء عدم الرد*​


----------



## BITAR (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> مؤكداً أن هذا الكلام محض افتراء وكذب، وقال: تكلمت في حديثي عن المكانة العليا للرسول عند ربه، من جهة أن الله تعالي أعطاه من الخصائص والمزايا ما لم يعطه لأحد غيره، فكان بذلك أفضل الخلق علي الإطلاق.


*بالمناسبه هذا كلام*
* المفتى *
*وهذه الخصائص التى تميز بها *
*نبى المحمديين*
* يوصف بها انه سوبر مان*
*واحد يتجوز هذا الكم من الزيجات*
*واحد يضاجع 11 زوجه مره واحدة*
* وفى ليله واحده وبغسله واحدة *
*بالنسبه ده مش يكون سوبر مان*
*يبقى المفتى*
* قال*
* ولا*
* لم*
* يقول*
*الرجاء عدم الرد*​


----------



## لورانس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> *لست محتاج الى*
> * ردك او مشاركتك *
> *فى مشاركاتى*
> *واين *
> ...



*يسلموووووووووووووا .. ليش ماتصير احسن مني 

على العموم انا عمري ماسمعت  عن التبرك من فضلات وبول الرسول محمد (ص)  .. إلا من هذا المنتدى وقد يكون في منتديات تحب تحرف وتسوء للدين الاسلامي درست وتخرجت وحضرت محاضرات دينية ولاسمعت إلا من هم يكرهون الاسلام ..*


----------



## BITAR (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*



على العموم انا عمري ماسمعت عن التبرك من فضلات وبول الرسول محمد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

احضرت لكى يا عزيزتى لورانس الخليج 
مشاركه بكلام المفتى عن التبرك بفضلاته
عارفه طبعا يعنى ايه فضلاته
نحن لا نكره المحمديين
ولا ننتقضهم
 ولكن 
ننقل ما يقولونه هم عن انفسهم​*​


----------



## Scofield (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
غريبة طلع سوبر مان ده انا كنت فاكره Cockroach man
*


----------



## BITAR (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*معلش الفتوة الجايه هيكون cockroach man *
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## لورانس (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> *
> احضرت لكى يا عزيزتى لورانس الخليج
> مشاركه بكلام المفتى عن التبرك بفضلاته
> عارفه طبعا يعنى ايه فضلاته
> ...



وانا ايظا رأيت برنامج يبين فية كاهن معتدي اعتداء جنسي لكن صعب تعم على جميع الكهنة تدري ليش لانه الانسان بشر عنده قلب مرده يضعف ويخطئ وايظا تعرفت على مسيحية كانت اعلى مني في الوظيفة وكانت حسودة وانانية لكن ايظا تعرفت على المسيحيات الاخريات وكانوا محترمين ومتربيين وكانوا ضدها وضد حسدها وانانيها واخلاقها صعب اعم على الجميع هم بشر فيهم الصالح و وفيهم الغير صالح نعم احنا نختلف في الديانات بس مانختلف في الانسانية هذا قصدي

 والذي نقل على لسان المفتي المزعوم بأن هناك تبرك في فضلات وبول سيدنا محمد ( ص ) لم اسمع به طول حياتي لا من كتب ولا من مشايخ معرفون بعلمهم للدين الاسلامي​


----------



## BITAR (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



لورانس قال:


> وانا ايظا رأيت برنامج يبين فية كاهن معتدي اعتداء جنسي لكن صعب تعم على جميع الكهنة تدري ليش لانه الانسان بشر عنده قلب مرده يضعف ويخطئ وايظا تعرفت على مسيحية كانت اعلى مني في الوظيفة وكانت حسودة وانانية لكن ايظا تعرفت على المسيحيات الاخريات وكانوا محترمين ومتربيين وكانوا ضدها وضد حسدها وانانيها واخلاقها صعب اعم على الجميع هم بشر فيهم الصالح و وفيهم الغير صالح نعم احنا نختلف في الديانات بس مانختلف في الانسانية هذا قصدي​
> 
> والذي نقل على لسان المفتي المزعوم بأن هناك تبرك في فضلات وبول سيدنا محمد ( ص ) لم اسمع به طول حياتي لا من كتب ولا من مشايخ معرفون بعلمهم للدين الاسلامي​


*لا تعليق *
*ولا رد*
* لدى*
*ولا احب *
*الكلام الانشا*

​


----------



## لورانس (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BITAR قال:


> *لا تعليق *
> *ولا رد*
> * لدى*
> *ولا احب *
> ...




اكيد ماراح يكون في رد .. شنو راح ترد اساسا .. انت محل هجوم بس ممكن تهاجم .. ويسلموواااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## BITAR (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*واضح من مشاركاتك انكى متناقضه *
*(كل الخدام عندنا مسيحيين)*
*(وتعرفت على مسيحيه اعلى منى فى الوظيفه)*
*احنا هنا نتحدث عن فتوى قالها مفتى الجمهوريه*
*من فضلك*
* بلاش تشتيت لموضوع الفتوى*​*تحياتى *​


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

انا حاسس انه هي فتقة  جديدة في  غطاء الدين الاسلامي 
وهية ليست فتوى 
والفتقات كتيرة 
حتى الان والله يستر على كل مستور 
لانه اذا استمرت الفتقات 
قصدي الفتوات 
مارح يبقى اي ستار ورح يبان كل مستور على ايدك اخ بيتر  والله يقويك وما قصرت فيهم​


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mooonester قال:


> انا حاسس انه هي فتقة جديدة في غطاء الدين الاسلامي
> وهية ليست فتوى
> والفتقات كتيرة
> حتى الان والله يستر على كل مستور
> ...


*اشكرك mooonester*
*صدقنى انا لا اقصد تشويه *
*او*
* اظهار ضعفهم *
*ولاكنى انقل*
* ما *
*يفتى به*
* عن طريق*
* شيوخهم*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

كل واحد ادري بدينة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> كل واحد ادري بدينة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*تعليق رائع *
*شكرا على المرو رياyoyo112yoyo*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

شكرااخ بيتر
بس انا حبيت اقول حاج فتاوى وحاج كذب على الناس لانه في يوم القيامة 
مافي سوبر مان يشفعلهم عن فتواهم
وعن معتقداتهم وعن جرائمهم
والله يرحمهم ويرحمنا في يوم القيامة​


----------



## essam555 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

يعني اية سوبر مان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*هو الرجل الاقوي ممن حولة او المتعارف علية*
*وبذلك يكون الرسول سوبر مان فعلآ*
*وليس هو فقط لان كل الرسول لهم قدرات غير عادية*
*فسيدنا موسي كانت لة القوة التي يعرفها الجميع*
*وسيدنا عيسي كانت لة القدرات الخارقة للعادة*
*وعتابي علي الاخوة طريقة الاستهزاء في كلامهم.*

*والذي قال هذا الكلام هو مفتي المسلمين وهو قالة للمسلمين*
*فما الداعي لذكرة في هذا المنتدي ؟؟؟ اليس السبب هو الاستهزاء فقط ام هناك اسباب اخري!!!!!!!!*
*وشكرآ لحسن ضيافتكم*

*مسلم بيحب اخواتة المسحيين*


----------



## BITAR (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المفتى يقول الرسول  سوبر مان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



essam555 قال:


> يعني اية سوبر مان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *هو الرجل الاقوي ممن حولة او المتعارف علية*
> *وبذلك يكون الرسول سوبر مان فعلآ*
> *وليس هو فقط لان كل الرسول لهم قدرات غير عادية*
> ...


*شكرا لك واهلا بيك فى هذا المنتدى*
*المنتدى اسمه منتدى الاخبار المسيحيه والعامه*
*وهذا خبر منشور فى جرائد*
*يعنى خبر سوبر*
*الى كلمه سوبر دى مش انجليزى يا مرسى*
*بالمناسبه الاسباب الاخرى نسأل فيها قائل الفتوى*​*تحياتى*​​


----------

